# My beloved Remo is gone



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I can't even believe that I am writing this, but my Remo is gone. We lost him last night at the animal hospital - apparently he was full of cancer that had spread to his lungs so he was bleeding from inside and in total respiratory failure. He was (or seemed to be) perfectly fine down at the river on Saturday. You would have never guessed he was sick. He wasn't feeling chipper, or eating like he normally does earlier this week, but we thought it was either the heat, or the formula change to his dog food. 

My heart is broken in two. He was my heart and soul. Anyone that ever met him knew how special my bond was with my crazy, giant, devoted dog. He always did anything I asked him to and then waited to see if I wanted him to do something else. 

 I did not have to step over him to get out of bed this morning. He didn't follow me into the bathroom. There is a huge hole in my heart and in this house and I feel so lost. He was the perfect doggie diplomat at so many VGSR events. He changed people's minds about German Shepherds. He let little kids climb all over him at the Super Pet Expo and tolerated sharing us with so many, many foster dogs for his entire, all too short, life. My boy was only six years old. Six - it so **** unfair. My Frisbee toting buddy is gone. 

Please, love your dogs even more than you already do. You just don't know how quickly they can be taken away from you, without any warning or notice. 

Sad beyond reason, 

Lea

--


----------



## celiamarie (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh Lea, I'm so very, very sorry.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am so very very sorry((


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Oh no...not Remo.

My heart goes out for you. To lose your boy at such a young age and so suddenly. So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh my, I am so very, very sorry. How absolutely heartbreaking. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My thoughts will be with you Lea.
How very sad. Rest in Peace Remo.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. 
Rest in Peace dear Remo.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am so very sorry Lea. My thoughts and prayers are with you. Rest In Peace dear Remo xx


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

I am so very, very sorry.

Look back at all the happy memories you shared with him. He knew he was loved.

It is very painful when we lose our friends and something only time can heal.

RIP Remo


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Remo sounds like a wonderful dog. I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

So sorry.  We lost our old boy of 13 years 6 months ago and I still tear up thinking about him.


----------



## Isabella (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I feel your pain - losing a dog is losing a family member. Take your time to grieve & hold on to all the wonderful memories.


----------



## Equus5O (Apr 27, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

I am so very sorry to hear of this. Take care of yourself. And know that many people are thinking of you at this time.


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

I am so, so sorry! I don't know what else to say except that I'm feeling some of your pain right now.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am so so sorry for your loss


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

Lea, I am so sorry for your loss. Remo certainly sounds like a wonderful dog. Your good care, and his love for you it why he stayed strong --- and you did not even know he was ill. Keep in mind the wonderful love you gave him, and his love for you in return. It sounds like he was young. We lost our Baer at only 20 months and I told myself that dogs do not understand length of life.... but they do understand quality of life. And, Remo had a wonderful life. I will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I am so sorry, take care of yourself...


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss  RIP sweet Remo


----------



## ILUVSHEPARDS (Jun 16, 2010)

Sorry for your Lost._ lost my Shar Pei 6 yrs ago to cancer and my heart is still broken. It tooks this long to get the litte girl you see as my avatar._


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

I am so sorry...we lost our Sue in much the smae way, cancer that was in her liver and lungs-she went quick too. It was about 6 months before we stopped "stepping over her" when we got out of bed. Take care...these days are going to be tough.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

Five years ago we lost Ray very suddenly and unexpectedly at the age of 8. I know how unfair it feels and how devastating it is to have them seemingly fine one day and gone the next. Take some consolation in the fact that he didn't suffer - I know that sounds cliche, but that's what I had to keep telling myself when Ray died. Remo sounds like one of those "one-in-a-million" kind of GSD's - just like Ray. You have my sincere condolences on your loss. aw:


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

My heart truly goes out to you - I lost my beloved Schatzie one Saturday morning when she had a massive heart attack and died in my husband's arms - she was only 8 yrs. old. The house was deafeningly quiet without the jingling of her tags and I couldn't pick up her bowls for days after. RIP Remo.


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Lea, I'm so sorry.  Remo was such a GREAT dog, just like his uncle Sam. I still remember the picture I took of him as a pup on my door step, you fell head over heels with him and called me right away saying YOU wanted him. :wub: I still have that picture somewhere. I can't believe he is gone and what you must be going through. Please, please, if there is anything I can do, please let me know.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Found it!









And another one with his brother Dylan...








May he rest in peace.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh Lea my heart goes out to you 
RIP ROMEO:halogsd:


----------



## FLyMuSLiMa (Apr 25, 2010)

RIP Remo; I'm sorry for your loss, be strong and take care of yourself; try and think of how happy he'd want you to be, he would never wanna see you crying or hurt; so stay strong and think of the good memories


----------



## eyezik (Apr 22, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Remo.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

I am so very sorry. He was way too young.....
R.I.P. Remo. :rip:
Hugs to you.


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. Way too young to leave. Remo was well loved in the time he was here. Hope he and my Poohbear found each other and romping through the fields and the woods at the bridge.

Rest peacefully Remo.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh God Carolena, I can't thank you enough for those photos. You can't imagine what that means to me right now. I can't stop sobbing, I feel like I can't breathe. I don't know what I am going to do without him. I loved him so much. 

Thanks to everyone else for the kind words. At times like this, it is truly a lifeline.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

I have tears just reading....how incredibly sad and sudden. Thank you for the reminder to cherish every minute of every day. Please take care of you and your family.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss... I know... My girl was taken young and unexpectedly, and I was truly lost, I looked without seeing for days. Couldn't eat for about a week. I truly did not know how I was going to make it. A piece of my heart and soul went with her, a small piece has gone with every dog I lose, but with her, I haven't been the same. I still talk and cry to her when I spend some time near her grave. 

Your heart may be broken, but you will see him again, and that piece will fall back into place. 



Rest in Paradise while you wait, Remo.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I couldn't believe my eyes when I read the title of the post, this is terrible. He was so young! Life is unfair and it seems God wants the best of them, doesn't it? I guess he is out there with JD and BoBo. I am so sorry, I know what you are going through. I lost some of mine within 1-2 days and never knew that they were ill. It is like the silence is screaming at you in the house.

Take care of yourself, the other furkids need you....


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I am so, so sorry for your loss. I'll be thinking of you. Remo sounds like a truly amazing dog; forever in your- and many others- hearts.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh Lea. Oh, I'm terribly sorry. So shocking, so unfair...

O Remo, such a wonderful friend and companion. Beloved and devoted. He should have lived forever. He deserved to live forever. I know he will live forever in your heart. But I also know that right now, that provides little solace. The shock of losing a young one without warning is like being hit by a truck. It's overwhelming. I wish I could say something that could take away just 1% of the pain for you. 

Please know that you're not alone today, or during the difficult hours tonight...and again all over tomorrow. Please know that I'll be thinking of you. You're in my heart and in my thoughts. And you'll stay there...

Again, I'm so very sorry. :hugs: 

Lori


----------



## R3C0NWARR10R (Mar 26, 2010)

Wow.. very sorry to hear this. I actually got a chance to meet him one time when you guys did a couple events my way. He was a super sweet dog. It is quite wierd the first few days when they are not there anymore. I remember losing my first dog (Joe a Irish Setter). The first time I walked back downstairs the house litterally felt and looked empty. It will heal with time. We adopted a border collie not long after that. He is also not with us any longer either. Though we miss them it gives us the chance to give another soul the love it deserves.


----------



## Tarheel (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. They are never with us long enough, are they. I am sure that Remo misses you too.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

Lea, I'm so sorry. Tears for me here, it hurts to hear
of such a sweet boy gone. I'm very glad you had the time
at the river, hang onto that memory if you can.

:hugs:


----------



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)

Lea I know your pain all too well as my lil boy was taken from me at 8 years old. King helped the recovery effort in Mississippi after Katrina by assisting with catching, detouring and being involved in arrests of Looters. You little pup is now playing at the rainbow bridge with King and I am so sure they are getting along just fine waiting for us to reunite with them.

God Bless and I am so sorry about your pain.

J


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I'm so sorry, he was a great dog. Way too young. My heart breaks for you and the rest of your pack.


----------



## steaminz (Apr 15, 2010)

Another here that is so sorry for your loss. Our Cosmo had a nearly identical situation. He had a bit of a loss of energy. Just enough to run a blood test. Results negative. Then a few days later he did not get up when I pulled in the driveway. That never happened before. We did an ultrasound and it was clear there was no hope. All this in less than two weeks. They are very good at hiding some illnesses from us.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

saying goodbye makes room to say
hello.

sorry about your loss.


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

ooooh I am so sorry for your loss. Hugs.


----------



## vjt555 (Nov 14, 2003)

so so sorry.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Very very sorry...we should all be so lucky to have such love and devotion from a dog like Remo.


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

{_*My heart is broken in two. He was my heart and soul. Anyone that ever met him knew how special my bond was with my crazy, giant, devoted dog. He always did anything I asked him to and then waited to see if I wanted him to do something else. }*_

i am *so* sorry for ur loss. Reading ur post esp. the above just broke my heart. take care.


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

I am sorry you lost your remo I just saw this post and feel so sad I lost my girl a year ago the end of june I still miss her so. My thoughts are with you


----------

